# Truma Electric and Gas Heating query



## montrose (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi All, I'm new to the Forum as a subscriber, and only a recent motorhome purchaser...... 

Maybe daft questions(!), but I didn't get a full understanding of the system when I bought the 'van....... 

I have a 2008 Autotrail Apache with Truma Gas (Ultrastore, with thermostat, O and single flame symbol on the control) and Electric (Ultraheat, with rotary thermostat and 500W, 1000W and 2000W settings) blown air heating. I'd like to run the electric heating on mains hookup with the van on my driveway; 

1) Do I need to fill the system with water before switching the Ultraheat heating on or can I run the (electric) heating without filling it? I don't think I need to fill it - I just need it confirmed so I don't damage the system! 

2) I think I need to fill the system with water before using the gas heating - can anyone confirm this? Or can I run it without filling also? 

3) How does water get heated when the heater (either gas or electric) is on? Does it simply heat via convection as a direct consequence of the heating system being on and the system filled? OR, is there a separate heating element for heating the water and how does it come on? 

The Autotrail manual gives plenty of info but isn't specific on these points. Any info would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Do you know what model of truma you have fitted.Have a look at this link if this is the heater you have got you dont need to fill it with water just turn the dial too 500w 1000w or 2000w and turn the blown air fan onto a and your motorhome will be toasty warm. http://www.truma.com/int/en/heating/overview-liquid-gas-powered-heaters.php


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

You can download the user instructions from www.truma.com i you look at heating systems gas and electric powered heater.Hope this helps.Kev


----------



## montrose (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi,

the electric system (Ultraheat) doesn't appear to have a model number anwhere I can find, just the name. 

The gas system is identified on the thermostat control as an Ultrastore. The Autotrail manual refers to a Trumatic C 3402/C 6002 Vehicle heater, but the illustration for the thermostat control has more settings than mine - it shows temp settings 40, 50 or 60 Deg C and two "flame" settings - mine has only a O and a flame symbol on the the thermostat.....

Sorry to be so vague but there isn't any more specific info which is why I'm posting for help......

thanks again


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

It sounds like you have a ultraheat fitted if you check out the link in my previous post it shows you a picture if you have this fitted then you dont need to fill with water.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Hello from a fellow Aberdonian ( no longer living in Aberdeen) and welcome to the forum.

I can only assume your van has the same system as mine. I have never seen any other systems in recent Auto-trails.

Okay, you have two systems in your van, Ultraheat and Ultrastore. The two items are completely seperate and controlled from two seperate switches above the door.

Ultraheat

*To use it on electric*, you switch it on from the switch above the door selecting the power input 500w 1000w and 2000w. This selects the power input incase you are on hook up on a site which only provides limited current. So at home and most sites in the UK you can select 2000w. The selector switch is also the therostat. You turn the dial to the number to control the temp in the van. The higher the temp the higher the number.

*To use on gas*. You need to control this from the right hand knob on the top of the heater. You turn it on and hold it down until you hear the click stop. When you release the knob you will hear the heater give a woosh sound. You can check for a flame in the small window on the front of the heater panel.

*Blow air heating *- You need to select the heating source by selecting one of the above, or in cold weather you can use both!
This is controlled from the left hand knob on top of the heater. The knob has two functions; Manual and automatic. Select "A" for automatic. This will automatically adjust the speed of the fan to the temperature of the heater. If you select manual you must turn the same knob to select a number, this will select the speed of the fan and it will run constanly on that speed even if you were to switch the heater off the fan will run and it runs on 12 volts so can be used off hook up (blower fan only not heating)

Ultrastore

This is controlled by the switch above the door marked ultrastore and this operates the gas function only. The electrical element in the ultrastore is fed from an electrical switch. Mines is located in the wardrobe. I leave it switched on all the time. If you are showering it is best to have both the gas and the electric on as it reheats the water quicker for the next person.

As for your question about using the heating with the water tank empty. I hope my explanation will have explained that they are two sperate systems so having the heater on plays no part to the water system.

Hope this helps and enjoy the forum

Stewart


----------



## montrose (Aug 11, 2010)

Stewart,

this is pretty clear and would seem to accurately describe the system(s) I have. We're using our motorhome over New Year and hence I wanted to be sure I understood the systems before we ventured off in what might be very cold weather.

The Autotrail manual wasn't as helpfula s I might have hoped in understanding the two systems and how they operate.

Thanks very much - very helpful!

Regards

Jim


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi Jim,

My Autotrail works exactly in the same way as Stewart's - two separate systems for room heating and water. Ultraheat for room heating and ultrastore for water heating.

Jed


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Everything that Stewart said, except on our's the controls on the ultraheat are the other way around (right/left) from that described, i.e. gas control on left, fan on right.

Paul


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

montrose said:


> Stewart,
> 
> this is pretty clear and would seem to accurately describe the system(s) I have. We're using our motorhome over New Year and hence I wanted to be sure I understood the systems before we ventured off in what might be very cold weather.
> 
> ...


Hi Jim,

Glad it cleared things up. I agree the Auto-Trail manual is not very clear.

We may pass each other on the road. I'm heading to Aberdeen for New Year as my parents still live there.

We will be staying at the Lower Deeside Caravan Park. It's a lovely site, but the shower block can be extremely cold in the winter. Last year we were snowed in for an extra 3 days due to the snow. The site has a very steep hill to exit. Eventually a very nice guy with a discovery pulled us up the hill to get us out.

Hoping this year will be less adventurous :roll:

Cheers,

Stewart


----------



## montrose (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks All, very helpful!

Stewart, we are heading south on the 29th December, heading for Newark, and back North on the 2nd January. We haven't stayed at Lower Deeside although I did drive round it to check it out - I can see that it would be very cold when there's a thick frost or snow.....
We're hoping the weather is more clement farther south!

My 'van is going into the dealer for the reverse gear mods this week so hopefully that will make reversing on anything than flat ground a little less traumatic! Other than that we are really enjoying it, and are in the early stages of planning a European tour for next year. We plan to ferry to St Malo then go down the west coast Vendee region, into Spain, then Portugal, back into Spain and round to the South of France. Depending on time might take in Switzerland on the way north. Planning on 4 - 6 weeks currently, buy maybe longer depending on how well it goes!

Thanks again for the info

Jim


----------



## montrose (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi All,

thanks for the info - very helpful!

Stewart, I will look out for a Chieftain G coming north as I am heading souh for NY! We are leaving on the 28th and will overnight enroute to Newark where we are spending NY, then returning back on the 2nd.

I haven't stayed at Lower Deeside, but we did take a tour round it in the car a few months ago - I can see why it would get very cold with a frost or snow! We are hoping Notts is a bit milder than NE Scotland at NY. We've used our 'van a fair bit since buying it in June, but this will be the coldest weather we'll have seen in it. We have two large dogs and they usually sleep in the drive-away awning so hopefully it won't be snowing or to wild weather otherwise they will be in with us at night!

I'm taking my 'van down to Dundee this week to have the reverse gear mods installed courtesy of Fiat - hopefully it will make reversing on anything other that the flat a bit less stressful!

Cheers and thanks again!


----------



## montrose (Aug 11, 2010)

Ha! I didn't think that first post had been accepted.....we live and learn................


----------

